

The Power of Multiple Custom Variables in Google Analytics - drp
http://analytics.blogspot.com/2010/06/power-of-multiple-custom-variables.html

======
rossriley
Custom variables are also useful for doing A/B testing, you could use the same
method used here to set a couple of values and then you can measure goal
conversion grouped by the value of the custom variables.

